
Oculus founder says no Mac is powerful enough to run the Rift - fezz
http://www.techspot.com/news/63993-macs-cant-power-oculus-rift.html?utm_content=bufferc09c7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
orionblastar
The Mac Pro design was changed to a trashcan design that can't upgrade the
video card any more. The old ATX Mac Pro design was better and allowed the
video card to be upgraded.

[http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the-new-mac-pro-
is-a-...](http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the-new-mac-pro-is-a-failure)

It was a decision by Tim Cook, and it made it so the Mac couldn't compete in
gaming next to a PC, Tim Cook most likely made the decision to save money on
the Mac Pro design.

In fact older Mac Pros had limits on what video cards were compatible:
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201805](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201805)

If Apple brings back the Mac Pro ATX Tower, it could have a gaming Mac again.
Until then people are going to build a Hackintosh to game on OSX.

------
andraganescu
"If they ever release a good computer, we will do it," he said. If they ever
release a good computer. There must be an "enough" missing i believe.

